# Lodge or connections in Tunisia?



## rasbsal (Jan 27, 2018)

_Hello,
I'm a Tunisian born in Norway from a Norwegian mother and wishing to join a lodge when i turn 18? i currently reside in Tunisia but prabably moving to Norway next year._


----------



## Elexir (Jan 27, 2018)

Since you mention Norway:
1) What religon do you belong to?
2) How old are you?
3) Do you drink alcohol or use any other substance?
4) Why do you want to become a freemason?


----------



## rasbsal (Jan 27, 2018)

Elexir said:


> Since you mention Norway:
> 1) What religon do you belong to?
> 2) How old are you?
> 3) Do you drink alcohol or use any other substance?
> 4) Why do you want to become a freemason?


1) I'm a muslim.
2) 17 years old.
3) No i do not.
4) I want to learn from other people and improving my mindset. I would say that i want to join for those reasons and my willingness to discover new things and


----------



## Elexir (Jan 27, 2018)

rasbsal said:


> 1) I'm a muslim.
> 2) 17 years old.
> 3) No i do not.
> 4) I want to learn from other people and improving my mindset. I would say that i want to join for those reasons and my willingness to discover new things and



I dont know the situation in Tunisia, however as you say you will soon move to Norway I can be of a little help.

1) The GL in Norway that works the Swedish rite has a christian requirment from the first degree. I will ask tomorrow a brother who knows if any alternative in Norway.

2 & 3) If you dont drink https://tempelriddareorden.se/in_english/ http://www.tempelridderordenen.no/Medlemskap ,despite the name and symbolism we have muslim members.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jan 29, 2018)

rasbsal said:


> _Hello,
> I'm a Tunisian born in Norway from a Norwegian mother and wishing to join a lodge when i turn 18? i currently reside in Tunisia but prabably moving to Norway next year._


Hi there,
There isn't any Freemasonry in Tunisia as the government there considers it to be non-Islamic and the regular Freemasonry in Norway is Swedish Rite which requires its Candidates to be Christians.


----------

